# [OPEN] ~ // QUIRKY // ~ Apo's Toony Chibis ~ TBT / RLC



## Apollyna (Mar 26, 2015)

*[HIATUS] ~ // QUIRKY // ~ Apo's Toony Chibis ~ TBT / RLC*









// ϙᴜιяку
a toony chibi art shop
​
 ✪ // statusᆼ closed for now ✪ // news, announcementsᆼ 2015 03 26 // shop opens!


----------



## Apollyna (Mar 26, 2015)

// яυʟєѕ

✪// dooz and don'tsᆼ feel free to chat in the thread ~
 ᆼ please be patient with me - but feel free to poke me a little if more than a week goes by
 ᆼ please have visual refs if you want an oc drawn
ᆼ you can use art you paid for in sigs, profiles, etc - BUT:
 ᆼ please credit "Apollyna" as the artist with a link here or my tumblr if you host the image anywhere else

 ᆼ please don't quote the first page... ouo;;;
 ᆼ please don't be offended if i decline your offer for whatever reason.
 ᆼ please don't upload to dA or tumblr - i will give you links. image hosts are fine as long as they're not art sites.

✪// love to drawᆼ *monster people, original species, aliens, unique anthros* + kemonomimi
ᆼ tan, dark, or oddly-colored skin
ᆼ bright colors
ᆼ girly boys
ᆼ curvy girls

// will draw mayors, villagers, ocs; skinny, muscular, fat; any skin color
// if you're not sure about something, just ask. i'm only shy, not mean.
// christ almighty i'm sooo booored of normal humans TnT


✪// won't drawᆼ couples
ᆼ quad animals - taurs are fine
ᆼ scenes, backgrounds

​


----------



## Apollyna (Mar 26, 2015)

// σяᴅєяιηg

✪// pricingᆼ headshot: 400tbt / $8
ᆼ full body: 750tbt / $15✪//_procedure          ᆼ Option A - pay now and recieve the full art as soon as it's done
ᆼ Option B - pay when I send you a very small preview, then recieve the full piece✪// order formᆼ *owner:* your username :'p link me to your dA and tumblr if you have them so i can credit you there, too.
ᆼ *refs:* the more the better. use pastebin or a spoiler for detailed textual descriptions
ᆼ *price:* the total!
ᆼ *dooz:* what should i keep in mind? (attitude, features that _shouldn't_ be given artistic license)
ᆼ *don'tz:* what isn't necessary? (unimportant accessories, errors in the ref pics)


```
[spoiler][COLOR=#5C3898]✪[/COLOR] [COLOR=#3275A6]// [SIZE=3]ɪ ᴡᴀɴᴛ sᴏᴍᴇ ϙᴜɪʀᴋʏ ᴀʀᴛ![/SIZE][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#BC9455]ᆼ [B]owner:[/B]
ᆼ [B]refs:[/B]
ᆼ [B]price:[/B]
ᆼ [B]dooz:[/B]
ᆼ [B]don'tz:[/B][/COLOR][/spoiler]
```


----------



## Apollyna (Mar 26, 2015)

// ѕʟσᴛѕ 
✪// 01


Spoiler



empty


✪// 02          


Spoiler



empty


✪// 03


Spoiler



✪ // ɪ ᴡᴀɴᴛ sᴏᴍᴇ ϙᴜɪʀᴋʏ ᴀʀᴛ!
ᆼ *owner:* Kairi-Kitten
ᆼ *refs:* Fuzen Akuhei- [X] Talons and no hair/beard like in this pic-[X]
ᆼ *offer:* 750 TBT
ᆼ *dooz:* Add black talons if possible, black earring, two black horns, evilish red eyes pretty much the other link image details xD
ᆼ *don'tz:* No body hair except chin




// gαʟʟєяу

ᆼ this is where finished pieces go!


Spoiler


----------



## Apollyna (Mar 26, 2015)

~ reserved ~​


----------



## Apollyna (Mar 26, 2015)

~ reserved ~​


----------



## Apollyna (Mar 26, 2015)

~ reserved ~​


----------



## Apollyna (Mar 26, 2015)

~ reserved ~​


----------



## Apollyna (Mar 26, 2015)

~ reserved ~​


----------



## Apollyna (Mar 26, 2015)

~ reserved ~​


----------



## Apollyna (Mar 26, 2015)

~ feel free to post now! ~​


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 26, 2015)

Naaaw that's adorable! I assume you'll be doing Animal Crossing mayors only? :>


----------



## Simple (Mar 26, 2015)

SUPER EXCITED TO SEEE THIS SHOP! when it is complete!


----------



## boujee (Mar 26, 2015)

Will RLC also be available?


----------



## Apollyna (Mar 26, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Naaaw that's adorable! I assume you'll be doing Animal Crossing mayors only? :>


Nope, just about anything can work. :3



Gamzee said:


> Will RLC also be available?


I do have a paypal so I think RLC will be available once I finally officially open!
I'm thinking of charging in the 500-1000tbt / $15 range for those curious!


----------



## azukitan (Mar 26, 2015)

Ho'dang, super cute art, indeed! I WILL SPEND THE LAST OF MY BELLS ON YOU *A*


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 26, 2015)

*o* your art is super cute, ahh! <3 I'm excited to see your shop! : )


----------



## oreo (Mar 26, 2015)

D'aaaaaw, your art style is so adorable!
I can't wait to see your shop completed.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 26, 2015)

i just want u to know i am still absolutely head over heels with that commission you did for me a while ago, i look at it all the time omg//// i might have to have another,,, esp if u like doin cute alien species :V ur art is fantastique <333


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 26, 2015)

oh man I'm super tempted


----------



## Apollyna (Mar 26, 2015)

WOO FINALLY DONE WITH THE SHOP FRONT. I GUESS;; /cuts red tape



Shirohibiki said:


> i just want u to know i am still absolutely head over heels with that commission you did for me a while ago, i look at it all the time omg//// i might have to have another,,, esp if u like doin cute alien species :V ur art is fantastique <333



I remember! I squealed about you squealing about it! <3 xD

heck yeah I'm interested in cute aliens!


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 26, 2015)

I do feel complications coming from the TBT prices, real life cash wouldn't be so bad since it doesn't require making hundreds of posts or dropping billions of bells on New leaf D8

But I'll surely get myself one of those headshots at the very least.


----------



## boujee (Mar 26, 2015)

And you do girly boys??
I have this girly jock OC that I need more art of so expect money being thrown in your face.


----------



## Apollyna (Mar 26, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I do feel complications coming from the TBT prices, real life cash wouldn't be so bad since it doesn't require making hundreds of posts or dropping billions of bells on New leaf D8
> 
> But I'll surely get myself one of those headshots at the very least.



Honestly, you have a point. I am waffling a little on the prices like I said earlier. It's so hard to find a good number around here... xD

Aaaa, okay, I'm reducing the tbt prices just a bit since I've been worrying about it all morning lol



Gamzee said:


> And you do girly boys??
> I have this girly jock OC that I need more art of so expect money being thrown in your face.



Sounds fun; can't wait!


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 26, 2015)

Apollyna said:


> Honestly, you have a point. I am waffling a little on the prices like I said earlier. It's so hard to find a good number around here... xD
> 
> Aaaa, okay, I'm reducing the tbt prices just a bit since I've been worrying about it all morning lol


Well you might've seen alot of users who have easily the mark of 10K+ TBT, most seem to hunt for restocks in the shop and sell collectables for profit, very much well works for em ._.

I need to raise some bells, speaking of such.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 26, 2015)

Spoiler



✪ // ɪ ᴡᴀɴᴛ sᴏᴍᴇ ϙᴜɪʀᴋʏ ᴀʀᴛ!
ᆼ *owner:* Shirohibiki ( http://www.shirohibiki.tumblr.com/ ) ( http://www.ichigo-kun.deviantart.com/ )
ᆼ *refs:* http://ichigo-kun.deviantart.com/art/Elliot-Ref-SFW-424011023 (if you want the nsfw ref lmk lol), gallery
ᆼ *offer:* 750 TBT
ᆼ *dooz:* you can leave him naked or put him in clothes, whatever is fine with me~
ᆼ *don'tz:* n/a


thank you sosososososooso much if you accept!!!! I LOVE YOUR ART <33333


----------



## Dulcettie (Mar 26, 2015)

Would you be able to draw me?  Like, could I just send you a picture of my face and a outfit (or something)? You wouldn't have to capture my likeness, I'd mainly just want my hair and skin color.


----------



## Apollyna (Mar 26, 2015)

Dulcettie said:


> Would you be able to draw me?  Like, could I just send you a picture of my face and a outfit (or something)? You wouldn't have to capture my likeness, I'd mainly just want my hair and skin color.



sure!


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 26, 2015)

Arggggh, I'm on the edge to sell some of my collectibles (curses to Computertrash throwing them onto me 8( ) so I can buy some art, welp.


----------



## Apollyna (Mar 26, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ooooh ~ so colorful ~~ I'll get started!


----------



## buuunii (Mar 26, 2015)

Omg that art style is adorabl!!!
Would you do zombies and half animals??


----------



## oreo (Mar 26, 2015)

i'm definitely saving up for a rlc slot! <:


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 26, 2015)

Spoiler



✪ // ɪ ᴡᴀɴᴛ sᴏᴍᴇ ϙᴜɪʀᴋʏ ᴀʀᴛ!
ᆼ *owner:* MC4pros
ᆼ *refs:* [x] 
My OC Vrinda. She's a human, so I hope it's okay. If not, feel free to decline! ^-^
ᆼ *offer:* 750??
ᆼ *dooz:* The info is on the thread. Please add the unicorn horn and iPhone. I'd prefer option B, btw.
ᆼ *don'tz:*


----------



## boujee (Mar 26, 2015)

I might do a TBT slot first then order a RLC slot later since I'm wasting my money on phone accessories atm.
But, do you also do piercings? And crocked smiles? Like:






٩(●˙▿˙●)۶?⋆


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 26, 2015)

Apollyna said:


> ooooh ~ so colorful ~~ I'll get started!



AMG YAY THANK YOU SO MUCH <33333


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 26, 2015)

Oooooo might order after I get my custom adopt OC kemonomimi lol so lovely your art : D


----------



## Apollyna (Mar 26, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Omg that art style is adorabl!!!
> Would you do zombies and half animals??



Zombies, sure, though they'll of course come out sort of cute. :3

Is half animals like centaurs or something?


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 26, 2015)

So I'm gonna go ahead and subscribe to this thread right now because I'm so gonna commission you at some point!

I LOVE YOUR ART.


----------



## Apollyna (Mar 26, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



np, i think she's pretty cute ~ i'll add you into the first page slots


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 26, 2015)

Apollyna said:


> np, i think she's pretty cute ~ i'll add you into the first page slots



eeeep, so excited~ thank you <33 ;w;


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 26, 2015)

Ugh actually gonna order pfft getting form set up xD:



Spoiler



✪ // ɪ ᴡᴀɴᴛ sᴏᴍᴇ ϙᴜɪʀᴋʏ ᴀʀᴛ!
ᆼ *owner:* Kairi-Kitten
ᆼ *refs:* Fuzen Akuhei- [X] Talons and no hair/beard like in this pic-[X]
ᆼ *offer:* 750 TBT
ᆼ *dooz:* Add black talons if possible, black earring, two black horns, evilish red eyes pretty much the other link image details xD
ᆼ *don'tz:* No body hair except chin


----------



## buuunii (Mar 26, 2015)

Apollyna said:


> Zombies, sure, though they'll of course come out sort of cute. :3
> 
> Is half animals like centaurs or something?



I LOVE CUTE ZOMBIES
I got my zombie baby.. uw? he's a cutie pie

And I mean cat ears, that sort of thing


----------



## Apollyna (Mar 26, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> I might do a TBT slot first then order a RLC slot later since I'm wasting my money on phone accessories atm.
> But, do you also do piercings? And crocked smiles? Like:
> 
> 
> ...



It'll be the same sort of chibi as the blue-haired one in the first post - so some intricate details may need to be simplified - but those sound perfectly fine. /falls over at dat tadashi



milkbae said:


> - snip -





Kairi-Kitten said:


> - snip -





Pokemanz said:


> - snip -



Thank you sweeties! You're too kind <3


----------



## buuunii (Mar 26, 2015)

I kinda want my zombie boy but I don't have enough art of my wolf and bunny ;-;


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 26, 2015)

Apollyna said:


> It'll be the same sort of chibi as the blue-haired one in the first post - so some intricate details may need to be simplified - but those sound perfectly fine. /falls over at dat tadashi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're welcome hehe, awesome style and just ordered if there's room : D


----------



## buuunii (Mar 26, 2015)

Gonna post these
Feel free to decline of course 
(I might try again with my zboy so be warned! XD)




Spoiler



✪ // ɪ ᴡᴀɴᴛ sᴏᴍᴇ ϙᴜɪʀᴋʏ ᴀʀᴛ!
ᆼ *owner:* ME!
ᆼ *refs:*




ᆼ *offer:* 750!
ᆼ *dooz:* pastel colors!!
ᆼ *don'tz:* idk.. Sad bby ;-;





Spoiler



✪ // ɪ ᴡᴀɴᴛ sᴏᴍᴇ ϙᴜɪʀᴋʏ ᴀʀᴛ!
ᆼ *owner:* me!!
ᆼ *refs:*







ᆼ *offer:* 2k!
ᆼ *dooz:* light colors. they're both boys but girly boys is encouraged! Holding hands if possible. Wolf is taller than bunny.
ᆼ *don'tz:* --


----------



## Apollyna (Mar 26, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ugh actually gonna order pfft getting form set up xD:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome! You snagged the last slot~



buuunii said:


> I LOVE CUTE ZOMBIES
> I got my zombie baby.. uw? he's a cutie pie
> 
> And I mean cat ears, that sort of thing



Oh! Yes, catgirls, demons, that sort of thing fall under _kemonomimi _and I love drawing them ~


----------



## boujee (Mar 26, 2015)

/falls with you
I'll come back once there's more slots- the craze


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 26, 2015)

Apollyna said:


> Awesome! You snagged the last slot~
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! Yes, catgirls, demons, that sort of thing fall under _kemonomimi _and I love drawing them ~



Huzzah ^_^ Would you like payment now : )?


----------



## Apollyna (Mar 26, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Gonna post these
> Feel free to decline of course
> (I might try again with my zboy so be warned! XD)
> 
> ...



Oh man, so cute!! ToT Someone else just snagged the last spot for a bit but we'll see how fast I can crank these out! but... let me see that zombie boy anyway >w>

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gamzee said:


> /falls with you
> I'll come back once there's more slots- the craze



yeah it's hard to keep up! i thought this place would be really slow-paced LOL



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Huzzah ^_^ Would you like payment now : )?



That would be fine since you are next after Shirohibiki after all. :3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 26, 2015)

Apollyna said:


> Oh man, so cute!! ToT Someone else just snagged the last spot for a bit but we'll see how fast I can crank these out! but... let me see that zombie boy anyway >w>
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Sent and done : D NVM shall get my dudes for now lol. But shall consider my girly OC sometime later : )


----------



## buuunii (Mar 26, 2015)

NOOO I SHPULDVE POSTED INSYEAD OF TALKING SOBS

This ma zboy


Spoiler











More info here


----------



## Apollyna (Mar 26, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> AMG YAY THANK YOU SO MUCH <33333



I can't believe I got it done so fast! 8O Hope you like it ~

@ tumblr
@ deviantArt












- - - Post Merge - - -



buuunii said:


> NOOO I SHPULDVE POSTED INSYEAD OF TALKING SOBS
> 
> This ma zboy
> 
> ...



he's really unique and I love that! shall I draw him eventually instead?
you should post a form and i can just stick him into the spot in line your other two potentials were in. :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

@everybody else ~ I find myself kinda tuckered out all of a sudden! I think I'll say goodnight for today and get back to business tomorrow. Feel free to chat or ask questions if yo


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 26, 2015)

Apollyna said:


> -snip-



WAHHHHH adorable<3 Absolutely love how Shiro's came out : O

Just an extra note if you want to like add sexy demon fangs to Fuzen feel free if he smiles lol as I think he'd be more like a fanged demon : )

Also sleep well and get some rest ;D Excited to see mine wuuuu!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 26, 2015)

Apollyna said:


> I can't believe I got it done so fast! 8O Hope you like it ~
> 
> @ tumblr
> @ deviantArt
> ...



_OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH MY GOSH_
OH MY gODsHS HOM Y GODSH AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA MY BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABYYYYYYYYYYY SQUEALS 

LOOK AT MY PRECIOUS BABY OH MY GOODNESS I CANT EVEN HANDLE THIS LODJGKLFGFDGDFHGFHGFHGFB SCREAMS//////// THANK YOU SO MUCH OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!! THAT WAS SO FAST AND HE LOOKS PERFECT AND I JUST ADORE IT OH MY GOSH OH MY GOSH <33333333333333333333

seriously oh my gOSH i love it!!!! ;vvvvv;;;; he is SUCH a cutie, youve done him great justice!!!!!!!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh man these are awesome! Ek, I can't wait for slots haha.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 27, 2015)

I'll leave one for future reference I guess, I'll talk about selling my collectables to ensure I can pay sooner whenever the time comes.



Spoiler: Click me for dank memes



✪ // ɪ ᴡᴀɴᴛ sᴏᴍᴇ ϙᴜɪʀᴋʏ ᴀʀᴛ!
ᆼ *owner:* Hyogo [My DA] <- nothing but terrible pixel art lmao
ᆼ *refs:* My request thread, has alot of choices and each have references
ᆼ *offer:* 750 TBT
ᆼ *dooz:* If you happen to pick either "Ness" choices, ensure they're in the same style as of the image, Ness with anime eyes doesn't work in my head.
ᆼ *don'tz:* Nothing I can really mention, if there's any difficulty in doing whatever choice, just let me know and I can hopefully arrange something for you to add or change.


However I could suggest doing Megaman X or Zero, considering they're Reploids (robots) and would be something more unique than plain ol' humans.


----------



## Apollyna (Mar 27, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I'll leave one for future reference I guess, I'll talk about selling my collectables to ensure I can pay sooner whenever the time comes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohhh my God, I saw Waluigi in there and I just have to [link] you to some sketches I did a while ago.



Spoiler






Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 27, 2015)

BRUUUH, those are ****ing sick, especially the first one!


----------



## pwincess (Mar 27, 2015)

wowee your art is incredible
keep it up!


----------



## azukitan (Mar 28, 2015)

Following Hyogo's footsteps because I might not get the chance to order later on (/o\)


Spoiler



✪ // ɪ ᴡᴀɴᴛ sᴏᴍᴇ ϙᴜɪʀᴋʏ ᴀʀᴛ!
ᆼ *owner:* azukitan
ᆼ *refs:* *My Gallade gijinka OC*
ᆼ *price:* 500 BTB for a waist-up? If not, I can do 400 BTB for a headshot 
ᆼ *dooz:* Could you please add a front pocket to his suit jacket, like so: [x] // In terms of personality, Gallade is mild-mannered and princely.
ᆼ *don'tz:* I won't restrict you, lol.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 28, 2015)

Huehue, sent you enough TBT for a full-body Azu<3


----------



## azukitan (Mar 28, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Huehue, sent you enough TBT for a full-body Azu<3



YOU'RE TOO SWEET, but I just had to send it back. You already AB'd my last auction--that's more than I could ask for!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 28, 2015)

azukitan said:


> YOU'RE TOO SWEET, but I just had to send it back. You already AB'd my last auction--that's more than I could ask for!



Nawws, I wanted to help 8'D You're the one who's too sweet haha<3 If you ever need something extra though you can always let me know *still has 11k left ;D* I feel like helping out once in a while >_<


----------



## azukitan (Mar 28, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Nawws, I wanted to help 8'D You're the one who's too sweet haha<3 If you ever need something extra though you can always let me know *still has 11k left ;D* I feel like helping out once in a while >_<



D'aww, thank you for being considerate of me. You're a beautiful gem.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 28, 2015)

azukitan said:


> D'aww, thank you for being considerate of me. You're a beautiful gem.



Huhu sentiment returned ;D GIFTS ARE NON-REFUNDABLE HUEHUE! And my gosh absolutely, I consider you such a lovely friend<3 As are you ;D


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 28, 2015)

I don't mean to be an ass or anything, but can you both do that on your profiles or something?


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 28, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I don't mean to be an ass or anything, but can you both do that on your profiles or something?



I do apologize for using OP's thread, however that did feel rude and I don't appreciate it....Yes I will take it to VM however....


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 28, 2015)

But at the same time, do you think the OP appreciates it? That's what I was going for.

I mean, take it wrong if you will, everyone else seems to do that lmao.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 28, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> But at the same time, do you think the OP appreciates it? That's what I was going for.
> 
> I mean, take it wrong if you will.



No offense but I always feel this disdain from you solely towards me so eh, what to do? I feel you are aiming it all at me....I am absolutely sorry to you OP if you read this; however next time please PM your agitation I feel it would have been more appropriate.


----------



## Apollyna (Mar 28, 2015)

I actually don't mind at all! Funny enough, I saw all the new replies and thought, "oh lord, who did I piss off?" xD

I don't mind the conversation (and free bumps! P) and I understand what Hyogo was trying to do. But, that's exactly why I reserved out the front page of the shop - it's a nice curtain for whatever happens in the following pages.

I just don't want anybody to feel bad.



MC4pros said:


> x





Kairi-Kitten said:


> x



Hmmm... if I must get back on topic, lol, I'll say that Kairi's and MC4pro's comms are coming along fine. I actually started on Kairi's first since I forgot what order I took the slots in. TvT; I guess slots just assure you a spot in line, not a number in it, anyway.

Actually, I'd like to show you two the progress since I'm thinking of redrawing one or the other. If you like them then I might as well steam through instead.



Spoiler






Spoiler














Spoiler


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 28, 2015)

Yeah, I managed to make up with Kairi earlier about that whole thing, thanks for not shutting me down for the defense, never saw anything saying that free chat was allowed so I just jumped to conclusions too quickly.

Really liking the looks of those WIP's, Kairi's is looking especially great!

If these collectibles of mine would sell, I'd love to actually confirm that I can commission you whenever, haha.


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 28, 2015)

Bump ~
Would really love a couple piece from you, though you don't like them > .> < .< so I'll be saving up a bit more to afford it xD

Maybe you'd also like to consider joining my art contest I'm holding for my dad? :3
Kain's Gorilla Giveaway!! - WIN A CUSTOM NECKLACE, PAIR OF EARRINGS, 1000 TBT + MORE!


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 28, 2015)

Apollyna said:


> I actually don't mind at all! Funny enough, I saw all the new replies and thought, "oh lord, who did I piss off?" xD
> 
> I don't mind the conversation (and free bumps! P) and I understand what Hyogo was trying to do. But, that's exactly why I reserved out the front page of the shop - it's a nice curtain for whatever happens in the following pages.
> 
> ...



Oh, wow! ;o; looks *AMAZING*! I'm so excited! ^_^


----------



## Apollyna (Mar 28, 2015)

No prob, and thanks! :3

Are you asking if I'll remain open or if I am considering your request? I'll admit I like the look of Zero so once I get Kairi's and MC4pros' pics done and open the slots again, you and @buuunii are good to be next in line. :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



MC4pros said:


> Oh, wow! ;o; looks *AMAZING*! I'm so excited! ^_^


I'm so glad you like it! I think you can expect the finished piece sometime tomorrow evening or the morning after.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 28, 2015)

Apollyna said:


> Are you asking if I'll remain open or if I am considering your request? I'll admit I like the look of Zero so once I get Kairi's and MC4pros' pics done and open the slots again, you and @buuunii are good to be next in line. :3


Naw, just whenever I have the bells to spare and hopefully done soon, I wouldn't flip if I missed slots again due to lack of bells, if these collectibles sell, I'll have more than enough, Just don't wanna make any promises until I actually get the bells ready.

And I'm glad Zero interests you, He's an ace guy in the Megaman series.
I wouldn't be surprised if you thought he was a woman.


----------



## boujee (Mar 28, 2015)

So I got a new ref being done, hopefully slots will be open when it's finished


----------



## oreo (Mar 28, 2015)

I can afford a RLC piece now! 
/excited for new slots to open up


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 28, 2015)

I have a derp question. How many characters can we order at once/one order?


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 28, 2015)

Oh awesome<3 Absolutely loving my good lookin' fella! : D Both are looking fab!


----------



## Apollyna (Mar 28, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I have a derp question. How many characters can we order at once/one order?



One per order. :3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 28, 2015)

Apollyna said:


> One per order. :3


Ah ok, thank you!

I'll put this here so I can remember it and take it when you have slots open.


Spoiler



✪ // ɪ ᴡᴀɴᴛ sᴏᴍᴇ ϙᴜɪʀᴋʏ ᴀʀᴛ!
ᆼ *owner:* Chibi.Hoshi (DA: Chibi--Hoshi)
ᆼ *refs:*


Spoiler













Art by computertrash





Art by kyukon


ᆼ *price:* 750 tbt bells
ᆼ *dooz:* Give me some mean wings and put that tiny marshmallow with that little face somewhere in the art. Everything else, feel free.
ᆼ *don'tz:* -


----------



## Apollyna (Mar 30, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does this count as the night or the morning? xD Anyway, here you go!​ 
@ tumblr | @ deviantArt​ 





​


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 30, 2015)

Apollyna said:


> Does this count as the night or the morning? xD Anyway, here you go!​
> @ tumblr | @ deviantArt​
> 
> 
> ...



That is absolutely incredible!!<3 Oh my so excited 8'D


----------



## Apollyna (Mar 30, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> That is absolutely incredible!!<3 Oh my so excited 8'D



Thank youu <3

I got your PM, btw! Once I get to working again, I'll pop you a WIP to confirm I've got the right idea with the hair. Assuming all goes perfectly well after that, you ought to get your art between Tuesday and Wednesday. My Monday's all planned up, heh. uvu;


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 30, 2015)

Apollyna said:


> Thank youu <3
> 
> I got your PM, btw! Once I get to working again, I'll pop you a WIP to confirm I've got the right idea with the hair. Assuming all goes perfectly well after that, you ought to get your art between Tuesday and Wednesday. My Monday's all planned up, heh. uvu;



Whooo and definitely take your time : ) I am very much looking forward to seeing my awesome sexy fella hehe<3 

And you are most welcome, all your pieces pop out and wow me love it ;D


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 30, 2015)

Apollyna said:


> Does this count as the night or the morning? xD Anyway, here you go!​
> @ tumblr | @ deviantArt​
> 
> 
> ...


This is freaking awesome, she will love this!


----------



## ardrey (Mar 30, 2015)

Spoiler



✪ // ɪ ᴡᴀɴᴛ sᴏᴍᴇ ϙᴜɪʀᴋʏ ᴀʀᴛ!
ᆼ *owner:* ardrey (ardrey @ dA)
ᆼ *refs:*




ᆼ *price:* 750 BTB
ᆼ *dooz:* That's a little button sewn onto her face for an eye
ᆼ *don'tz:* ---



She's pretty much a human so I hope it's alright D:


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 30, 2015)

Apollyna said:


> Does this count as the night or the morning? xD Anyway, here you go!​
> @ tumblr | @ deviantArt​
> 
> 
> ...



OMG *dies* this is freaking INCREDIBLE! ;O; <33 I love it! ;w; thank you!


----------



## azukitan (Apr 3, 2015)

Yooo, I hope it's okay if I cancel my pending order. It'd be nice to give someone else a chance to commission you since I'm not very active on TBT anymore.


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 3, 2015)

Hopefully someone who deserves it gets Azu's slot *-* Hopefully Apollyna aint vanished too B(


----------



## Zane (Apr 4, 2015)

your art is sooo good i'm dyin


----------



## gloomyfox (Apr 4, 2015)

ill def save up for a chibi of urs


----------

